#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ: Συνεδρίαση αντιπροσωπείας (2η)

## Xάρης

Την 1η Οκτωβρίου 2014, στις 18:00 θα διεξαχθεί η 2η συνεδρίαση της αντιπροσωπείας του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.
Θα είναι η πρώτη συνεδρίαση που *θα μεταδοθεί (δοκιμαστικά) ζωντανά μέσω διαδικτύου* (live streaming).

Τα θέματα της συζήτησης είναι:
Ανακοινώσεις του Προεδρείου της ΑντιπροσωπείαςΕνημέρωση της Αντιπροσωπείας για τις δραστηριότητες της ΔΕ: ΣυζήτησηΈλεγχος-Ερωτήσεις-Επερωτήσεις προς τη ΔΕΕισηγητές Πειθαρχικού ΣυμβουλίουΠαρουσίαση της αναλογιστικής μελέτης του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ από τον επιστημονικό υπεύθυνο του ΤΕΕ κ. Α.Ζυμπίδη
Πηγή: ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ
Αν έχετε κάποιες ερωτήσεις που θα θέλατε να υποβάλετε προς τη ΔΕ, ευχαρίστως να τις μεταφέρω.

----------


## Xάρης

Χθες Τετάρτη 01.10.2014 πραγματοποιήθηκε η 2η συνεδρίαση της αντιπροσωπείας του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και μεταδόθηκε ζωντανά μέσω διαδικτύου.
Με πολλά τεχνικά προβλήματα ειδικά στον ήχο, παρόλο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε το μικροφωνικό σύστημα του αμφιθεάτρου.
Ελπίζουμε ότι τα όποια προβλήματα θα λυθούν σιγά-σιγά και με την νέα κάμερα που αναμένουμε από το κεντρικό ΤΕΕ της Αθήνας να έχουμε και ακόμα καλύτερη εικόνα ώστε να φαίνονται και τα προβαλλόμενα στην οθόνη.

Παράλληλα πρόκειται να λειτουργήσει φόρουμ όπου τα μέλη του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και όχι μόνο θα μπορούν να θέτουν τους προβληματισμούς τους και να συζητούνται στην αντιπροσωπεία.

Από την πλευρά μου θα πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον *πρόεδρο της αντιπροσωπείας Βασίλη Γρηγοριάδη*, μέλος της "ΔΥΝΑΜΗ - Δυναμικοί Μηχανικοί" γι αυτήν του την πρωτοβουλία.

Παρακάτω μπορείτε να δείτε το βίντεο της συνεδρίασης:

----------

